# Best radical dancer?



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

Who has the best radical dancer right now? Post a video link.


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Dec 17 2010, 09:50 PM~19356497
> *Who has the best radical dancer right now?  Post a video link.
> *


 hno:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Nobody has a video to post?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> I like this topic Bryan!!
> 
> Nobody has video?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nobody has any video they can link because dancing been dead for so long any footage is on VHS. :cheesy:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Rob. From RNL has the last radical dance title that lrm had look him up


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

dancers are fucken lame, so are radical hoppers, if you cant drive them on a daily basis they're useless


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 18 2010, 05:24 PM~19362727
> *dancers are fucken lame, so are radical hoppers, if you cant drive them on a daily basis they're useless
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I love watching the radical dance competitions..Its my favorite part of LR Shows


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2010, 05:08 PM~19362625
> *Nobody has any video they can link because dancing been dead for so long any footage is on VHS. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: the JOKER used to put it down :0 seen that mofo a couple of times in CALI and it was good shit...man oh man what the 90's had to offer...........


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

the Joker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVysr7ydsu8

c Wrecks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA_Tre_Bz78
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN-QzWsfjP8


some fom germany

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz-IL2uDwq8&NR=1

my street dancer in 2006
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Mi4G6qsmnA&feature=related


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 19 2010, 06:27 AM~19366284
> *the Joker
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVysr7ydsu8
> ...


I want some cheerleaders to cheer when i hop :biggrin:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

So nobody likes watching the dance competition?
I'm down for clean street hoppers too but find it hard to believe that people
aren't interested in the dance competition anymore


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Dec 19 2010, 06:20 PM~19369434
> *So nobody likes watching the dance competition?
> I'm down for clean street hoppers too but find it hard to believe that people
> aren't interested in the dance competition anymore
> *


x2


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

xkf_rQMi13M&playnext


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 19 2010, 07:03 PM~19370247
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> xkf_rQMi13M&playnext
> *




Some good side to side movement...


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 18 2010, 06:14 PM~19363066
> *
> 
> 
> ...




That thing had some nice around the world motion towards the end of the video


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Dec 18 2010, 06:14 PM~19363066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good. Is that Shorty's?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Dec 20 2010, 08:58 PM~19378753
> *Looks pretty good. Is that Shorty's?
> *


:yes:


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

Is Juan's car street or radical?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Dec 20 2010, 11:20 PM~19381729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i believe its street


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Dec 20 2010, 11:20 PM~19381729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea its street, he defiantly has that car dialed in and for sure a bad ass of a switch man.


----------



## china (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 18 2010, 06:56 PM~19363409
> *:yes: the JOKER used to put it down :0 seen that mofo a couple of times in CALI and it was good shit...man oh man what the 90's had to offer...........
> *


 :yes: dancers r cool just to expensive to maintain i think thats why they have died a little


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

I love my dancers they r alot of fun. I have learned more about
hoppers and hydros in genral jus from my dancers. As far as homeboy
who just wants to build clean street cars. Half the stuff in your setup
was prefected by dancers. There was alot of trial and error in the building
process that lead to alot of parts you buy today. I guess it just in my blood
I luv it. Sorry can't post vid only have Internet on phone.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 22 2010, 01:49 PM~19394960
> *I love my dancers they r alot of fun. I have learned more about
> hoppers and hydros in genral jus from my dancers. As far as homeboy
> who just wants to build clean street cars. Half the stuff in your setup
> ...



I couldn't agree more  ---- when I first got into the scene I would drive to any show that had a dancer to pick brain and sneak peeks. I'm still hooked


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Dec 22 2010, 01:49 PM~19394960
> *I love my dancers they r alot of fun. I have learned more about
> hoppers and hydros in genral jus from my dancers. As far as homeboy
> who just wants to build clean street cars. Half the stuff in your setup
> ...



Do you feel that less people are interested? No competition like back in the day?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Dec 22 2010, 01:45 AM~19391706
> *yea its street, he defiantly has that car dialed in and for sure a bad ass of a switch man.
> *


He would of killed Shortys car if they were at the same show ...Juans car did all the moves it looks like shortys left rear wasnt working he kept going to the pasenger side and around the world staying away from that corner...


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

yea, that Would of been a good match up. I think the guy who built that car is john, he works with shorty. he couldn't hit his best move witch is front to back. You defiantly got to know your shit to build a car dancer.


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

So, is car dancing dead because nobody likes it or because nobody can afford to maintain them and travel to shows in the weak economy?


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Juan got down and I belive that is Brett Kopitz he had the Energizer. It got down. Makes me want to buy a junker and break it.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm in love with a mean side to side ...just putting it out there... :naughty:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

.50 second mark ..some dancing 
3:20 the blazer gets crazy


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

This looks like your old truck (maybe it is) hydrodancer ! :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Dec 23 2010, 07:41 AM~19402048
> *So, is car dancing dead because nobody likes it or because nobody can afford to maintain them and travel to shows in the weak economy?
> *


i think its retarded, but start a poll


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

To each his own
:drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Dec 23 2010, 08:41 AM~19402048
> *So, is car dancing dead because nobody likes it or because nobody can afford to maintain them and travel to shows in the weak economy?
> *


everyone likes dancers, it is just too expensive to maintain, unless u have sponsor


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

i seen the joker put it down back in the dayz ,,along with the lugo bros...and then jerry lamb was doing it with the monte ....was always a good show ..and in street uso had it down with the 2 dancers they had the blue and burgandy regals.....


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 23 2010, 06:03 PM~19405254
> *i think its retarded, but start a poll
> *



its better than people with a trunk full, who dont lay out, lock up high, or even hardly hit the switches.


Dancing aint hard or expensive, you dont have to bust your windows out and flip your car over to do a little boogie...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 30 2010, 11:48 PM~19465041
> *its better than people with a trunk full, who dont lay out, lock up high, or even hardly hit the switches.
> Dancing aint hard or expensive, you dont have to bust your windows out and flip your car over to do a little boogie...
> *


your talking about clown cars? have you not seen most of the dancers they're just a shell of a car built to dance around, much less of a car left that a clown car, which i think are lame as well, like i had said earlier if you cant drive them as dailys they're useless.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 31 2010, 01:03 AM~19465120
> *your talking about clown cars? have you not seen most of the dancers they're just a shell of a car built to dance around, much less of a car left that a clown car, which i think are lame as well, like i had said earlier if you cant drive them as dailys they're useless.
> *


Dude you are useless.... Do you ever stop and think most people who have and build dancers/radical hoppers have daily street rides too they can jump in and ride out. Dancers and hoppers are just as much a part of the lowrider lifestile as a every day street cruiser.GET A CLUE LAYITLOW HATER :twak:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Dec 31 2010, 10:06 AM~19467199
> *Dude you are useless.... Do you ever stop and think most people who have and build dancers/radical hoppers have daily street rides too they can jump in and ride out. Dancers and hoppers are just as much a part of the lowrider lifestile as a every day street cruiser.GET A CLUE LAYITLOW HATER :twak:
> *


i don't see the point in having some ghetto ass looking shell that you have to trailer around just to dance around or hop at a show, i don't see any point in that. i like cars that can be cruised around and driving on the highway. but whatever to each his own


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 31 2010, 02:03 AM~19465120
> *your talking about clown cars? have you not seen most of the dancers they're just a shell of a car built to dance around, much less of a car left that a clown car, which i think are lame as well, like i had said earlier if you cant drive them as dailys they're useless.
> *



You may think they are lame. Like I said, people with juice who don't use it is lame to me. I've danced every car I've owned, and all were daily drivers. Trying to prove a point that dancing and radial dancers are not the same thing, radical is a class. Just like hopping doesn't make you a circus car,even though thats what people think of when they think 'hopping' Its no different than drag racing. You wont see a top fuel car on the street anytime soon. Does that mean they are lame?

Either way it'd be cool to see more people hit switches like they did in the 90s.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 31 2010, 02:07 PM~19468816
> *You may think they are lame. Like I said, people with juice who don't use it is lame to me. I've danced every car I've owned, and all were daily drivers. Trying to prove a point that dancing and radial dancers are not the same thing, radical is a class. Just like hopping doesn't make you a circus car,even though thats what people think of when they think 'hopping'  Its no different than drag racing. You wont see a top fuel car on the street anytime soon. Does that mean they are lame?
> 
> Either way it'd be cool to see more people hit switches like they did in the 90s.
> *


finaly you say something i agree with :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 31 2010, 01:07 PM~19468816
> *You may think they are lame. Like I said, people with juice who don't use it is lame to me. I've danced every car I've owned, and all were daily drivers. Trying to prove a point that dancing and radial dancers are not the same thing, radical is a class. Just like hopping doesn't make you a circus car,even though thats what people think of when they think 'hopping'  Its no different than drag racing. You wont see a top fuel car on the street anytime soon. Does that mean they are lame?
> 
> Either way it'd be cool to see more people hit switches like they did in the 90s.
> *


I wasnt calling every hopper a clown car, and I'm not into drag racing sitting around watching cars go straight isn't entertaining at all to me to each his own its a matter of personal preference, he asked if dancing was dead because people didn't like them or because of the economy i simply stated my opinion.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I love opinions ! 

Anyone interested in a friendly dance competition on the east coast?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i remember a time when i loved car dancers. At shows i would come to the hydro compition late after the hop was over just to see the dancers... NOW its the other way around, i leave soon as the hop over.

For me it just stopped being exciting, i was digging dancers during the time of Joker, Black widow, chagon 64, CCE's purple cutty, the fist vesion of twister, ect. U know real cars w hops all around. Then the clowns started coming out, bare frames w a beat up shell, batts in the interior and engine conpartment, cats destroying the cars on purpose, modified a-arms in the rear ewww. This is what happened to bed dancing, that shit came burning down once dudes start making the truck split and the engine lift up and spin n shit
History repeats itself though, hopping is going down the same path of car and bed dancing, circus clowns are in full effect now...pushed back wheels, car goes up faster than comes down, bo bo tires, complete front end missing. Some cats just are willing to go the extreme to get "one up" on the next guy. Its fun till it gets out of hand
Plus dancers are harder to maintain, build, and operate. And judging is on an opinion based system...to much politics


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 31 2010, 02:07 PM~19468816
> *You may think they are lame. Like I said, people with juice who don't use it is lame to me. I've danced every car I've owned, and all were daily drivers. Trying to prove a point that dancing and radial dancers are not the same thing, radical is a class. Just like hopping doesn't make you a circus car,even though thats what people think of when they think 'hopping'  Its no different than drag racing. You wont see a top fuel car on the street anytime soon. Does that mean they are lame?
> 
> Either way it'd be cool to see more people hit switches like they did in the 90s.
> *


X1000 I wish it would be like that now


----------



## 1979grandprix (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Dec 19 2010, 06:27 AM~19366284
> *the Joker
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVysr7ydsu8
> ...


este guey hno: hno: green with checkered flag :wow:


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 1 2011, 10:35 AM~19473992
> *i remember a time when i loved car dancers.  At shows i would come to the hydro compition late after the hop was over just to see the dancers... NOW its the other way around, i leave soon as the hop over.
> 
> For me it just stopped being exciting, i was digging dancers during the time of Joker, Black widow, chagon 64, CCE's purple cutty, the fist vesion of twister, ect. U know real cars w hops all around.  Then the clowns started coming out, bare frames w a beat up shell, batts in the interior and engine conpartment, cats destroying the cars on purpose, modified a-arms in the rear ewww. This is what happened to bed dancing, that shit came burning down once dudes start making the truck split and the engine lift up and spin n shit
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SO FUCKEN TRUE!!!!!


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

This guy has the game on lock :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Dec 17 2010, 10:50 PM~19356497
> *Who has the best radical dancer right now?  Post a video link.
> *


wouldnt that be you? :naughty:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 18 2010, 08:08 PM~19362625
> *Nobody has any video they can link because dancing been dead for so long any footage is on VHS. :cheesy:
> *


omg :rofl: quoted for truths


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

since nobody mentioned it, i would like to put up sweet n low. its only 2 piston pumps and 6 batterys.

ffwd top 1:37


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jan 1 2011, 01:35 PM~19473992
> *i remember a time when i loved car dancers.  At shows i would come to the hydro compition late after the hop was over just to see the dancers... NOW its the other way around, i leave soon as the hop over.
> 
> For me it just stopped being exciting, i was digging dancers during the time of Joker, Black widow, chagon 64, CCE's purple cutty, the fist vesion of twister, ect. U know real cars w hops all around.  Then the clowns started coming out, bare frames w a beat up shell, batts in the interior and engine conpartment, cats destroying the cars on purpose, modified a-arms in the rear ewww. This is what happened to bed dancing, that shit came burning down once dudes start making the truck split and the engine lift up and spin n shit
> ...


id say 2000 was the mark for circus hoppers.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 4 2011, 05:35 PM~19503032
> *wouldnt that be you? :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 4 2011, 05:47 PM~19503181
> *since nobody mentioned it, i would like to put up sweet n low. its only 2 piston pumps and 6 batterys.
> 
> ffwd top 1:37
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Was trying to find a vid of Mando's "El Chingon 64" but couldnt. That was a bad ass dancer. Jerry Lamm had a bad ass one as well!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bret got my vote
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_ydJOrk8Zw



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZMYi2TYxQ0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA_Tre_Bz78


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> bret got my vote


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Jan 5 2011, 02:13 AM~19507442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jerry danced a real car too.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

That Bryan Levesque was bad ass for an east coast ripper
First to flip a dancer and he won World radical class title before. Garage built I give him props


----------



## MR. FROGGY (May 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj4HQwpJRA4


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR. FROGGY_@Jan 5 2011, 01:46 PM~19510118
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj4HQwpJRA4
> *


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 5 2011, 03:25 PM~19512347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

cant believe no1s posted up voodoo yet


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 5 2011, 11:14 PM~19517048
> *cant believe no1s posted up voodoo yet
> *


I thought about it last night but I dont support ron or black magic :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> > bret got my vote
> 
> 
> thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 5 2011, 04:25 PM~19512347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a tight one to


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Voodoo and the penziol regal I can't believe no one posted thes up theregal was king


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

all had there props at some time or another...but i personally didnt like if they couldnt drive it in and drive it out then its not a true dancer..cause anyone with enuff money can build a car to push in and out just to tear it up..one of my favorites was always wayne costa's driven tricks..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 6 2011, 03:09 AM~19518936
> *all had there props at some time or another...but i personally didnt like if they couldnt drive it in and drive it out then its not a true dancer..cause anyone with enuff money can build a car to push in and out  just to tear it up..one of my favorites was always wayne costa's driven tricks..
> *


 :thumbsup: RIP wayne


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 6 2011, 01:14 AM~19517048
> *cant believe no1s posted up voodoo yet
> *


it could have been you!


----------



## car88 (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 18 2010, 05:24 PM~19362727
> *dancers are fucken lame, so are radical hoppers, if you cant drive them on a daily basis they're useless
> *












Dancers aint lame and i drive my lowrider all day every and um hittin switches to the beatz.

What is lame is when a lowrider comes out only at super shows or only on weekends thats lame the shit is called a lowrider it wasn,t called a lowrider for nothin.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 4 2011, 06:47 PM~19503181
> *since nobody mentioned it, i would like to put up sweet n low. its only 2 piston pumps and 6 batterys.
> 
> ffwd top 1:37
> ...




I Was feeling real confident for the win that day . Then I Blew a rear hose !


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Rob From RNL
Ron Black Magic

Not sure about now but I remember who ruled the game when I was around, there were a few great ones!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Cant forget john who defiantly put it down in the radical class a true ryder with raising hell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=playe...e&v=PO2sxBecGO4


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 10 2011, 06:26 PM~19557764
> *I Was feeling real confident for the win that day . Then I Blew a rear hose !
> *


i was wondering what was going on, i thought there was a better vid, but i couldnt find it, sorry


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 6 2011, 12:47 AM~19517487
> *that was a tight one to
> *


thanx 4 the memorize ...carlton tucker (Bermuda triangle)
LOWRIDER$LIFE............


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)




----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)




----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

From 4:40 -


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 12 2011, 12:12 AM~19571575
> *thanx 4 the memorize ...carlton tucker (Bermuda triangle)
> LOWRIDER$LIFE............
> *


Carlton, Whassup Big Pimpin? :wave:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Not the best video of it performing...but brians tracker was a cool little dancer


----------



## WelshBoyo (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 13 2011, 06:00 PM~19589094
> *Not the best video of it performing...but brians tracker was a cool little dancer
> 
> 
> ...


More info on that ^^ ? like a build thread or something


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@Jan 13 2011, 09:20 PM~19589264
> *More info on that ^^ ? like a build thread or something
> *


sorry, no  unless the thing on car domain is still up...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 12 2011, 09:08 AM~19573451
> *Carlton, Whassup Big Pimpin?  :wave:
> *


sup Davy...MAN It's been a min .Hope all is well with u
:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## WelshBoyo (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 13 2011, 07:41 PM~19590189
> *sorry, no  unless the thing on car domain is still up...
> *


car domain is still running @? what thing is tha :happysad:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@Jan 13 2011, 06:20 PM~19589264
> *More info on that ^^ ? like a build thread or something
> *



A friend of mine built it... He is the guy who started this thread what do you want to know about it?


----------



## WelshBoyo (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 14 2011, 03:41 PM~19598070
> *A friend of mine built it... He is the guy who started this thread what do you want to know about it?
> *


 lots  all you an give me i wana build one  im in the uk we have them over here aswell  pictures etc etc pleasee :biggrin:


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

This car looks pretty good:


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WelshBoyo_@Jan 14 2011, 03:50 PM~19598134
> *lots  all you an give me i wana build one  im in the uk we have them over here aswell  pictures etc etc  pleasee :biggrin:
> *


This is the only info I have : My Webpage

I'm trying to look for some old pictures. I'll let you know if I find them.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

There was a guy in Louisville with a yellow SIDEKICK getting down in the mid 90's the "KIDD"S" shit was insane and he drove it everywhere. 4 pumps and it was always in lowrider magazine I can remeber that was the first badass street dancer that he cruised everywhere. For the oldschoolers you guys remeber that one it was insane how he used to stand on the hood and smas into other cars untill it poped or what ever. That was the a true driver and DANCER. Canary yellow side kick with 4 hijacker pumps out of scrubcity in Louisville. Them was the days.


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

Louisville home of the 8 pump purple cutty from CCE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scarry Larry_@Jan 15 2011, 01:48 AM~19602567
> *There was a guy in Louisville with a yellow SIDEKICK getting down in the mid 90's the "KIDD"S" shit was insane and he drove it everywhere. 4 pumps and it was always in lowrider magazine I can remeber that was the first badass street dancer that he cruised everywhere. For the oldschoolers you guys remeber that one it was insane how he used to stand on the hood and smas into other cars untill it poped or what ever. That was the a true driver and DANCER. Canary yellow side kick with 4 hijacker pumps out of scrubcity in Louisville. Them was the days.
> *


 your talking about Kirk Kidd


----------



## WelshBoyo (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Jan 14 2011, 11:13 PM~19602169
> *This is the only info I have :  My Webpage
> 
> I'm trying to look for some old pictures.  I'll let you know if I find them.
> *


Thanks any pics would be great  on how all the cylinders were mounted?

what did u do to strengthen the chassis??


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

most trucks we built,were all coil over with 2ton purples or 2.5tons hi lows back in 98-2000..basic 4 pump set up with italian dumps 3/4 checks,...cars built where a bit different..but at that time our motto was if you can drive it in and out street dancer it wasn't built right..oh yeah we chained everything up to from breaking chit..we wrapped the sides of frames then too..


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Dean kerns had a baddass tracker at one time also


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 15 2011, 02:14 AM~19602185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the indie rear is cool i suppose...


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

The side to side on El Travieso is nasty


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 15 2011, 01:44 AM~19603025
> *your talking about Kirk Kidd
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

RAISIN' HELL :0 :0 :0


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Best ones I ever saw were the 64 From Hi Low and a Mazda that pat burke had the portland show in 97 i think


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 16 2011, 12:23 AM~19608715
> *RAISIN' HELL  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



i really appreciate the innovativeness of grafting an indy susp. onto the rear of something, but i feel like it should retain the original suspension type in order to remain a respectable dancer. that is the whole challenge behind it, isnt it? im not saying innovation doesnt belong in the dancing world, im just a purist at heart... id rather see a truck with 2 solid axles do a ridiculous front to back then a truck with 4 indy corners get pushed out onto the arena all crooked and shit doing an around the world the whole time...

this is why i like voodoo so much. yea it has no drive train really, but it still has the solid axle and similar geometry to a regular truck...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 16 2011, 10:27 AM~19611151
> *i really appreciate the innovativeness of grafting an indy susp. onto the rear of something, but i feel like it should retain the original suspension type in order to remain a respectable dancer. that is the whole challenge behind it, isnt it? im not saying innovation doesnt belong in the dancing world, im just a purist at heart... id rather see a truck with 2 solid axles do a ridiculous front to back then a truck with 4 indy corners get pushed out onto the arena all crooked and shit doing an around the world the whole time...
> 
> this is why i like voodoo so much. yea it has no drive train really, but it still has the solid axle and similar geometry to a regular truck...
> *


 Just my opinion, it's all aBout performance , control, engineering and entertainment for the people. If a guy can make a car with McPherson struts all around pancake 40inches or a see saw from Hell etc and out perform a car with a axle and front control arms like a normal cutlas or regal , then ya gota respect that. If your gonna modify your suspension or invent some crazy control arms or whatever , better hope it really works!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

pancaking is one thing i have seen few people master. its really hard to get something unevenly weighted dialed in good enough. i think thats why the green tracker did so well, due to its short even wheel base...


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Man I wish more street and radical class dancers were filmed...Well i know there are tons of vhs and minitapes out there but ...I wish they were converted and posted...Go dig them out of your closet and post them up!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 16 2011, 10:35 AM~19611520
> *Just my opinion, it's all aBout performance , control, engineering and entertainment for the people. If a guy can make a car with McPherson struts all around pancake 40inches or a see saw from Hell etc and  out perform a car with a axle and front control arms like a normal cutlas or regal , then ya gota respect that. If your gonna modify your suspension or invent some crazy control arms or whatever , better hope it really works!
> *


yea me and john been working on my car for a while know. It should be done really soon. Iv just had to put a hold on it cause of funds. Its going to have a engine and be able to dive on its own power. we completely relocated the back and front frame rails and added a wish bone for the back. but the whole frame is still there. should be out this summer.Going to for sure need some dialing in on this car. But for sure going to have some wild ass moves


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 16 2011, 05:46 PM~19613830
> *yea me and john been working on my car for a while know. It should be done really soon. Iv just had to put a hold on it cause of funds. Its going to have a engine and be able to dive on its own power. we completely relocated the back and front frame rails and added a wish bone for the back. but the whole frame is still there. should be out this summer.Going to for sure need some dialing in on this car. But for sure going to have some wild ass moves
> 
> 
> ...



Just wondering how much roll that rear setup has? Seems to be limited with that rubber mount on the rear. Any more pics of it ? Looks pretty cool (not hating)


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 18 2011, 12:52 PM~19629356
> *Just wondering how much roll that rear setup has? Seems to be limited with that rubber mount on the rear. Any more pics of it ? Looks pretty cool (not hating)
> *


The bushing probably turns on the threads of the adjuster to get the articulation needed. Theres no jam nut on it so it will twist.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 18 2011, 12:54 PM~19630218
> *The bushing probably turns on the threads of the adjuster to get the articulation needed. Theres no jam nut on it so it will twist.
> *


That is correct, the front is narrowed also.I don't have any pics of the front but when where done its going to have a crazy side to side.


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 16 2011, 06:46 PM~19613830
> *yea me and john been working on my car for a while know. It should be done really soon. Iv just had to put a hold on it cause of funds. Its going to have a engine and be able to dive on its own power. we completely relocated the back and front frame rails and added a wish bone for the back. but the whole frame is still there. should be out this summer.Going to for sure need some dialing in on this car. But for sure going to have some wild ass moves
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

my favorite dancer was the joker. i like car dancers that dont flip on their sides.. i think it stops the momentum of the dance. imo


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 18 2011, 05:23 PM~19632541
> *That is correct, the front is narrowed also.I don't have any pics of the front but when where done its going to have a crazy side to side.
> *


REALLY


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 18 2011, 07:23 PM~19632541
> *That is correct, the front is narrowed also.I don't have any pics of the front but when where done its going to have a crazy side to side.
> *


I'm guessing that your doing a long arm/trophy truck type suspension up front then for better articulation?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

08 supershow winner blazer crushes see sawhttp://emob160.photobucket.com/albums/t163/mrob2001/blazeritb07.jpg

http://emob160.photobucket.com/albums/t163...tlascasper2.jpg


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 19 2011, 08:38 AM~19637344
> *http://m160.photobucket.com/albumview/albu...L2nxjlhQHgF4%3D
> 08 supershow winner blazer crushes see saw
> *


Links not working for me.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 19 2011, 08:38 AM~19637344
> *08 supershow winner blazer crushes see sawhttp://emob160.photobucket.com/albums/t163/mrob2001/blazeritb07.jpg
> 
> http://emob160.photobucket.com/albums/t163...tlascasper2.jpg
> *


sup rob yall going to slammin and jammin this year?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t163/mr...lazeritb082.jpg
sorry bout the link


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Jan 19 2011, 08:16 AM~19637492
> *sup rob yall going to slammin and jammin this year?
> *


yeah i will b there i guess they moved it to knoxville this year. and from what i hear its in the HOOD!!!!!!


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 19 2011, 09:27 AM~19637552
> *yeah i will b there i guess they moved it to knoxville this year. and from what i hear its in the HOOD!!!!!!
> *


didnt know there was one in knoxville..lol but cool closer to home for me..gonna bring my car out this year to it..


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Jan 14 2011, 11:13 PM~19602169
> *This is the only info I have :  My Webpage
> 
> I'm trying to look for some old pictures.  I'll let you know if I find them.
> *


I found the build pics for the tracker on my computer... :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty:


----------



## WelshBoyo (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 19 2011, 06:04 PM~19642225
> *I found the build pics for the tracker on my computer... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :naughty:
> *


 :0 kindly upload them or send as many as you can to me pleaseeee  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jan 10 2011, 04:26 PM~19557764
> *I Was feeling real confident for the win that day . Then I Blew a rear hose !
> *


Any pics or video of RUMBLE


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 63 VERT_@Jan 19 2011, 09:42 PM~19643261
> *Any pics or video of RUMBLE
> *


I remember that truck along with RUMBLE DOS. Seen a pic of RUMBLE on this sign


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.












WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Dec 22 2010, 08:17 PM~19398336
> *He would of killed Shortys car if they were at the same show ...Juans car did all the moves it looks like shortys left rear wasnt working he kept going to the pasenger side and around the world staying away from that corner...
> *


traveieso is a radical dancer and yes it blew a rear hose right from the start, but el mero mero is what competes against juan, not talkin down on him, much respect, but i spanked dat ass a few years in a row. i beleive we're the two most talented competitors in the street car dance class. he win s some, i win some..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jan 18 2011, 09:09 PM~19632930
> *my favorite dancer was the joker. i like car dancers that dont flip on their sides.. i think it stops the momentum of the dance. imo
> *


flipping should be a finishing move


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 19 2011, 09:04 PM~19642225
> *I found the build pics for the tracker on my computer... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :naughty:
> *


are they pictures of photographs? lol i cant wait to see these


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 20 2011, 11:20 AM~19649184
> *traveieso is a radical dancer and yes it blew a rear hose right from the start, but el mero mero is what competes against juan, not talkin down on him, much respect, but i spanked dat ass a few years in a row. i beleive we're the two most talented competitors in the street car dance class. he win s some, i win some..
> 
> 
> ...


Is this shortys son ?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 20 2011, 11:59 AM~19649589
> *are they pictures of photographs? lol i cant wait to see these
> *



No (digital) but I wouldn't post them unless Bryan said it was ok. The file is titled TOP SECRET...
:naughty:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 20 2011, 07:24 PM~19651825
> *No (digital) but I wouldn't post them unless Bryan said it was ok. The file is titled TOP SECRET...
> :naughty:
> *


can i see them at least? :naughty:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 20 2011, 02:00 PM~19650602
> *Is this shortys son ?
> *


yes i am his son, john


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 20 2011, 11:20 AM~19649184
> *traveieso is a radical dancer and yes it blew a rear hose right from the start, but el mero mero is what competes against juan, not talkin down on him, much respect, but i spanked dat ass a few years in a row. i beleive we're the two most talented competitors in the street car dance class. he win s some, i win some..
> 
> 
> ...


best street dancer period .


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

How many batteries are they running?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 20 2011, 04:55 PM~19652155
> *can i see them at least? :naughty:
> *


Ask Hydrodancer


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 20 2011, 05:13 PM~19652307
> *best street dancer period .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

Can anyone dig up some pictures of Kirk Kidds old suzuki from back in the day it was a street dancer that kicked some serious ass back then in the mid 90's or video I would like to see a blast from the past that thing was 4 pumped with a ton of batts. I can remeber seeing him cruise it on preston every saturday night.
It was well known hed bust some ass in a minute in the middle of the street or at a stop light. just want to see some oldschool footage thanks


----------



## Scarry Larry (Jan 18, 2010)

I must add that street dancers are a lost art i like hoppers but I love dancers. that is what the crowd loves to see especially if it is something you drive to the show and dance the crap out of it than cruise it that night.


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

wish i had pic or vids of the cars and trucks from juiced customs zefe used to get down on dancers


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Jan 20 2011, 11:25 PM~19654949
> *wish i had pic or vids of the cars and trucks from juiced customs zefe used to get down on dancers
> *


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Blast from the past


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 20 2011, 04:56 PM~19652166
> *yes i am his son, john
> *


Me and the ryder crew are hopping to meet you this year.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 20 2011, 04:56 PM~19652166
> *yes i am his son, john
> *


I remember we meet you and you're mom and dad at Houston in 03 ...I was hopping Augie Gomez 61 impala at the time ...we went all over the western us that year we went 10 win and 0 loses that year....after the Show I told you and you're friend to gas hop that Lasabra and you guys broke a ball joint and your dad was pissed.....good times.....if I remember correct you're mom Was from Lindsey ca....I don't know how in the he'll I remember that? Sorry to here about your father I wish him well...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

man dancing will never die, because these builders have one thing.. desire. and thats what it takes to make it work. thats why jon,shorty,jay,ron,and many more can make it work. its in our heart and blood. i will always have a dancer.........


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 20 2011, 11:20 PM~19656450
> *Me and the ryder crew are hopping to meet you this year.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jan 20 2011, 11:35 PM~19656642
> *I remember we meet you and you're mom and dad at Houston in 03 ...I was hopping  Augie Gomez  61 impala at the time ...we went all over the western us that year we went 10 win and 0 loses that year....after the Show I told you and you're friend to gas hop that Lasabra and you guys broke a ball joint and your dad was pissed.....good times.....if I remember correct you're mom Was from Lindsey ca....I don't know how in the he'll I remember that?  Sorry to here about your father I wish him well...
> *


yea i member, dam dats been awhile.. yea i member that lil gas hop, broke ball joint. drove that thing home 3 wheelin.. lol.. no no no, moms is from houston, dad is from selma ca.. yea those were some good times man, hoppin aint like it used to be..


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> lets bring back that reds impala :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 21 2011, 09:45 PM~19663190
> *lets bring back that reds impala :biggrin:
> *


Redosaurs :yes:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 21 2011, 07:42 PM~19662677
> *man dancing will never die, because these builders have one thing.. desire. and thats what it takes to make it work. thats why jon,shorty,jay,ron,and many more can make it work. its in our heart and blood.  i will always have a dancer.........
> *


2x :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

street car dance, el mero mero


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

radical car dance, el travieso


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 20 2011, 09:51 PM~19655254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that guidos ass behind the blazer :biggrin:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 1 2011, 09:48 AM~19473617
> *I love opinions !
> 
> Anyone interested in a friendly dance competition on the east coast?
> *


IM DOWN! 








YOU FELLAS GOT SOMETHING GOING ON BEFORE APRIL...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone interested in a friendly dance competition in Arkansas?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 20 2011, 11:20 AM~19649184
> *traveieso is a radical dancer and yes it blew a rear hose right from the start, but el mero mero is what competes against juan, not talkin down on him, much respect, but i spanked dat ass a few years in a row. i beleive we're the two most talented competitors in the street car dance class. he win s some, i win some..
> 
> 
> ...



I think your right. 
I'd like to see some more videos.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I hear some eastcoast guys have a sick new dancer in the works... :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 03:26 PM~19674304
> *I hear some eastcoast guys have a sick new dancer in the works... :cheesy:
> *


shirley you are mistaken


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 23 2011, 01:19 PM~19674739
> *shirley you are mistaken
> *


yeah probably :banghead:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 03:26 PM~19674304
> *I hear some eastcoast guys have a sick new dancer in the works... :cheesy:
> *



what Kens regal :roflmao:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jan 23 2011, 05:59 PM~19676659
> *what Kens regal :roflmao:
> *


Nope..


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)

Here's an old school video with a yellow tracker and my blue S-10.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srOw56QCsrc


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

For a second I thought you were going to show us something..... :biggrin: 
For another second I thought the headlight popped off and landed back in at the end of this video... :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 23 2011, 05:23 PM~19675133
> *yeah probably :banghead:
> *


i was hoping you'd say

" im not mistaken, and dont call me shirley. "


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

The Radical I built










The pancake of the first Radical we built at T&D










Rob's Pancake.....Back in the day


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Did you guys model this off of Bryan Lavesques framework?





> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 24 2011, 08:27 PM~19687578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Nah, never looked at his frame work. I remember seeing the truck dance a few times, but it was like it is in the racing world........never show them what you have.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 27 2011, 10:20 PM~19718960
> *Nah, never looked at his frame work. I remember seeing the truck dance a few times, but it was like it is in the racing world........never show them what you have.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 24 2011, 09:27 PM~19687578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Davy I dident know how to post pics. Man we had alot of
fun back then. Old green was bangin, and that damn tnd truck
used to poss me off.. Good times we had two of the elite dancers
for sure


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 1 2011, 08:14 PM~19759695
> *thanks Davy I dident know how to post pics. Man we had alot of
> fun back then. Old green was bangin, and that damn tnd truck
> used to poss me off.. Good times we had two of the elite dancers
> ...


Yeah Man I remember when you and I dominated the entire east coast tour, North Carolina, Indy, Chicago, Dallas, Tampa, Miami.......oh and NOPI. Damn we had fun. If it was still like that I might build another.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The WEGO Tour is trying to bring car dancing back. We are even working on our own exhibition dancer. I know it's Texas, but let's bring the dancers back. If we get some turnout we would gladly put some cash prizes out there!


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 2 2011, 12:19 AM~19763081
> *The WEGO Tour is trying to bring car dancing back.  We are even working on our own exhibition dancer.  I know it's Texas, but let's bring the dancers back.  If we get some turnout we would gladly put some cash prizes out there!
> *


I'd love to build another one. Just gotta find the time and venuse to dance it at.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Dec 19 2010, 08:03 PM~19370247
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> xkf_rQMi13M&playnext
> *


HahahahahahHHHah :wow:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

You willing to come down to Texas...tell me we got at least 3 dancers and I'm sure we can put up at least $1,000 for the Dallas and Houston shows on the tour. 



> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Feb 2 2011, 06:06 PM~19770227
> *I'd love to build another one. Just gotta find the time and venuse to dance it at.
> *


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 1 2011, 10:19 PM~19763081
> *The WEGO Tour is trying to bring car dancing back.  We are even working on our own exhibition dancer.  I know it's Texas, but let's bring the dancers back.  If we get some turnout we would gladly put some cash prizes out there!
> *


we have dancers,,, dont understand why we cant participate


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 2 2011, 06:36 PM~19770605
> *HahahahahahHHHah  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HydroDancer (Aug 9, 2002)




----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I beat you to it big man...Already posted your little green machine :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by HydroDancer_@Feb 8 2011, 10:28 AM~19817828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HydroDancer+Feb 8 2011, 01:28 PM~19817828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i musta missed it :happysad:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Who has dancers out in 2011?


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 14 2011, 05:38 PM~19868654
> *Who has dancers out in 2011?
> *



team cce


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

What cities? Which rides?


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

one in the works out of ny


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

That's it? Any other dancer's out there in 2011?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

I got two dancers and both have won the supershow. Just 
nowhere to dance any more. But I still have the luv for it.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

You willing to come down to Texas?


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Im in Texas working now. Stopped by Shorty's shop yesterday and they said they had dancers that just sit too. I wish dancing was still as big as it used to be snd I would probably try to build one again. I am going to try and swing by Gilbert's shop next Monday when Im in San Antonio.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We have to start bringing it back somewhere...let's see what we can do!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 8 2011, 01:12 AM~20039210
> *We have to start bringing it back somewhere...let's see what we can do!
> *


Please do before it goes away like bed dancing


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 6 2011, 09:51 PM~20031166
> *You willing to come down to Texas?
> *


Need some dates. I've been to Texas a few years back, 
when lrm accually had shows. Not scared to drive


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah we all know neither of us is scared to drive, Charleston to Vegas, Indy to Vegas. Man those were fun times.


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS (Dec 22, 2001)

still got too dancers ready to roll but like the others said no venues to go to. Plus the money hell we where happy to just break even back then. No money to be made did it more for fun but gotta get a little something for the trip. We all had fun but theres a time and a place where all fun comes to an end. Two World championships one by davy the other by blinky on the switches nothing but bills to pay when you win.


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T N D CUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2011, 07:20 PM~20053184
> *still got too dancers ready to roll but like the others said no venues to go to. Plus the money hell we where happy to just break even back then. No money to be made did it more for fun but gotta get a little something for the trip. We all had fun but theres a time and a place where all fun comes to an end. Two World championships one by davy the other by blinky on the switches nothing but bills to pay when you win.
> *


Yes sir, it was definitely fun back then. Where you been hiding?


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS (Dec 22, 2001)

Live in concord nc now running video poker actually own part of the company finally. Got a huge warehouse with the shop built in the back half mostly do my stuff or really big good paying jobs anymore not alot of free time.You still on the road?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We can probably come up with a few shows on the tour with good cash payouts...or, lessen the cash payouts but guarantee everyone a little something for gas money. I'm sure it won't be enough for people coming a long distance....


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah man still on the road, In houston right now, San Antonio Monday then on to El Paso. Didnt know you had moved up there, glad to hear that you are doing good man. shoot me a text or call sometime.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by T N D CUSTOMS+Mar 9 2011, 07:38 PM~20053762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


up all you chippers!!!! Naw just playin, what's up Homies


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL+Mar 8 2011, 08:22 AM~20040993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No reminiscing you two...That would be a world of trouble if u reunite :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 10 2011, 02:03 AM~20056672
> *Cant forget you too Rob...Chipper
> No reminiscing you two...That would be a world of trouble if u reunite :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Yeah man trouble all the way if all of us were to get back together.....and the reunion is at Rons Shop!!!!! Whassup pimpin, hows the Vegas weather nowadays?


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS (Dec 22, 2001)

sorry double post


----------



## T N D CUSTOMS (Dec 22, 2001)

Whats up Clint,Rob,and Ron. Davy I'll call tommorrow. Reunion would be dangerous but fun maybe one day.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

some of you people need to start looking through your vhs's cus theres not very many good dancer vids on you tube...


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T N D CUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2011, 07:58 PM~20062090
> *Whats up Clint,Rob,and Ron. Davy I'll call tommorrow. Reunion would be dangerous but fun maybe one day.
> *


Aight cool, and you are right, Dangerous but definitely fun!!


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

I have a few shows on my hard drive. This is the show I posted the picture from earlier.


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Another one from back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Another little clip :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 7 2011, 11:14 PM~20039226
> *Please do before it goes away like bed dancing
> *


:nono: :nono: This will not happen!!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

got saco? 818 471-5820


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Mar 25 2011, 09:06 PM~20182407
> *got saco?  818  471-5820
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Jerry sure is a good switchman.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

BEST DAM DAYS OF MY LIFE..90 SEC RUSH, :biggrin:


----------



## woeone23 (Feb 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Mar 25 2011, 08:06 PM~20182407
> *got saco?  818  471-5820
> 
> 
> ...


I heard that this was a daily driver tooo


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Mar 25 2011, 11:06 PM~20182407
> *got saco?  818  471-5820
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Mar 26 2011, 12:04 PM~20185380
> *BEST DAM DAYS OF MY LIFE..90 SEC RUSH, :biggrin:
> *


Yeah man, And its so funny because you get lost in those 90 (75 Now) seconds. when the whistle blew you kinda wanted to keep going, if you could.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, so how much do we need to put up at Los Magnificos - Houston (Nov.-Dec.) to bring out the dancers? Let's get some ideas going and make it happen....


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 28 2011, 08:59 AM~20199337
> *Ok, so how much do we need to put up at Los Magnificos - Houston (Nov.-Dec.) to bring out the dancers?  Let's get some ideas going and make it happen....
> *


:yes: :yes: & more :yes:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

judges that are well known and good payouts with the right classes.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Mar 28 2011, 08:25 AM~20199765
> *judges that are well known and good payouts with the right classes.
> *


X361 *The judge's have to know what they are looking for, it's not the same as looking at marks on a stick.*


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Mar 28 2011, 02:53 PM~20201623
> *X361 The judge's have to know what they are looking for, it's not the same as looking at marks on a stick.
> *


Yeah and that dont have favorites that have already won before it starts. I know to me it was really never about making money, as long as I could cover gas and hotel with what I won I considered it a good weekend!!!

And this is my Truly Daily Driven Street Truck. If it broke and wasnt fixed before Monday I was bummin it to work!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC+Mar 10 2011, 01:55 PM~20059811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your too Fucker :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Mar 28 2011, 09:22 PM~20204888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that, smooth transition of moves from one to the next while being in control of the vehicle.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Batteries are in....the car's in the paint booth as we speak...it will be out on Sunday at the WEGO Picnic in San Antonio!


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2011, 11:12 PM~20206010
> *I like that, smooth transition of moves from one to the next while being in control of the vehicle.
> *


Thanks man, it took s while to get used to it


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST2C_@Mar 25 2011, 08:06 PM~20182407
> *got saco?  818  471-5820
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i do............ If you need some hit me up............


.....................JERRY LAMM..................... :nicoderm:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

GOT SACO? 818 471-5820


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Getting closer to ready...a lot of finishing touches and extras won't be on for this weekend....but at least it will be at the show!


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 30 2011, 03:55 PM~20219727
> *Yes i do............ If you need some hit me up............
> .....................JERRY LAMM.....................  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wave: Whassup


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Mar 30 2011, 08:05 PM~20223807
> *:wave: Whassup
> *


Sup Dawg..How are you bro.... :wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Mar 28 2011, 07:22 PM~20204888
> *Yeah and that dont have favorites that have already won before it starts. I know to me it was really never about making money, as long as I could cover gas and hotel with what I won I considered it a good weekend!!!
> *


:yessad: X2 *I personaly think you never really win, because it seems to be a constant upkeep with the vehicle. It cost way more than what you may win to maintain the car/truck, unless you have a sponsor. To the every day guy who owns a dancer it gets costly! It's not about the money, but it does help pay for travel cost. *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Mar 28 2011, 10:22 PM~20204888
> *Yeah and that dont have favorites that have already won before it starts. I know to me it was really never about making money, as long as I could cover gas and hotel with what I won I considered it a good weekend!!!
> 
> And this is my Truly Daily Driven Street Truck. If it broke and wasnt fixed before Monday I was bummin it to work!
> ...


props bro :h5:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks man


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 29 2011, 09:45 PM~20214854
> *Batteries are in....the car's in the paint booth as we speak...it will be out on Sunday at the WEGO Picnic in San Antonio!
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: Nothin' but bad luck with those. We have had them in a dancer and all kind of trouble. 6 months to warranty one. Then 2 more went bad and they won't do anything. :angry:


----------

